# Trip'n SCARY Halloween Sounds



## Goblin5 (Sep 18, 2009)

I came across some _really good _Halloween Sounds I wanted to share from an artist called 'The-Trick-Or-Treaters'.

The album has some really good Halloween Sounds for atmophere and parties. It's *60 full minutes of Halloween Sounds*. It's nice because you don't have to keep looping shorter Halloween sound tracks all night.

Check it out for yourself on iTunes: HAUNTED HALLOWEEN SOUNDS


----------



## meltdown211 (Sep 27, 2006)

Well instead of buying sounds you should use the search button to see all of the FREE music and sound effects here...at least a dozen members have free sites to download from...long tracks, short tracks...the search button is your friend....We also have members here that have professional tracks available for sale, Cab and poison props are a couple great members that come to mind. Also, if you are looking for something a bit lighter, check out Halloweiners page for some old school tracks.... I also have a site for free music and sound effects...

4shared, Online file sharing and storage
pass: hauntforum


----------

